# Cactus



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I know a specific small field near Baldwin that is full of prickly pear cactus. When I first saw them I was thinking "cactus...in Michigan...NO WAY!" Then I found that they were definitely a native Michigan species. How common are these around the state? Anybody else know where they are growing?


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Allegan.

~ m ~


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Liv4Huntin' said:


> Allegan.
> 
> ~ m ~


 
Ditto that...Iv'e seen them in Allegan also.

I've seen them in Warren Dunes State Park to.


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Have seen some between White Cloud and Hesperia as well.

Certainly makes you do a double take.

Ed


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Got some in my yard. Dad has'em in the island in his driveway. Grandma's house used to have'em too.

Beautiful yellow flower, but only last for a day.


----------



## treestand6 (May 7, 2003)

I have alot of them in one of my fields. They grow on poor soil.. The flowers are great. Near Muskegon. An old timer once told me they grow where nothing else will. LOL!


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Are they prickly pear like out west or some other kind of variation I have never seen them in Michigan. Out west the Havilinas pigs eat them, and by some wierd idea wondered if any critters in Michigan would eat them. I know of more poor soil than good. And please don't say food plot for deer, or we are all in trouble.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

there are actually 2 varieties. I have the prikely pear still looking for the other.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

My neighbor growing up had a large flower bed of them and made wine out of the fruit every year.

I wasn't old enough to try it, but everybody liked it from what I remember.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

any one got a pic of one would love to see it


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

never mind found one on the dnr website









http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12146_12213-36270--,00.html



cool I never saw one before


Common Name: Prickly Pear Cactus
Latin Name: Opuntia humifusa
Habitat: Sandy areas, open rocky sites
Blooms: Late spring, summer

An image of the prickly pear's flower is not available


----------

